# snd_hda_intel: timeout mutes frequently, mplayer mutes

## jeffk

On my ThinkPad x201 with intel onboard audio, my formerly working ALSA pulseaudio system is now automatically muting the master and PCM mixer channels. The muting happens on timeout for unused audio (uncertain if there's a fixed timeout), and also with certain audio apps like mplayer (mutes automatically when starting, can not unmute).

Can anyone point me to the proper configuration for current versions of pulseaudio and alsa to suppress this? And if it's a known power saving strategy, then at least suppress when on AC power?

Thanks.

```
upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.61

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Thu Aug  2 04:10:23 UTC 2012

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.1

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      LENOVO

Product Name:      32492VU

Product Version:   ThinkPad X201

Firmware Version:  6QET47WW (1.17 )

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    3.5.0-gentoo

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      x86_64

Processor:         Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 540 @ 2.53GHz

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.25

Library version:    1.0.25

Utilities version:  1.0.25

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

snd_hda_intel

thinkpad_acpi

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

Pulseaudio:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)

      Running - No

ESound Daemon:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/esd)

      Running - No

Jack:

      Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/jackd)

      Running - No

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xf2520000 irq 43

29 [ThinkPadEC     ]: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control

                      ThinkPad Console Audio Control at EC reg 0x30, fw 6QHT29WW-1.10

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!-------------------------------------------------------

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3b56 (rev 06)

   Subsystem: 17aa:215e

!!Loaded sound module options

!!---------------------------

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

   align_buffer_size : -1

   bdl_pos_adj : 1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

   enable_msi : -1

   id : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),

              (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   model : (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),

              (null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)

   position_fix : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   power_save : 5

   power_save_controller : Y

   probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

   probe_only : 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

   single_cmd : N

   snoop : Y

!!Module: thinkpad_acpi

   brightness_enable : 2

   brightness_mode : 4

   enable : Y

   experimental : 0

   fan_control : N

   force_load : N

   hotkey_report_mode : 0

   id : ThinkPadEC

   index : -536870912

   volume_capabilities : 0

   volume_control : N

   volume_mode : 3

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Conexant CX20585

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 1)

MFG Function Id: 0x2 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x14f15069

Subsystem Id: 0x17aa2155

Revision Id: 0x100302

Modem Function Group: 0x2

Default PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=4, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[2]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[3]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x10 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xc1d: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Speaker Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="CONEXANT Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x4a, nsteps=0x4a, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0xc9 0xc9]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x11 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xc1d: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Headphone Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x4a, nsteps=0x4a, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0xc9 0xc9]

  Converter: stream=8, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x12 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x13 [Beep Generator Widget] wcaps 0x70000c: Mono Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x07, nsteps=0x07, stepsize=0x0f, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00]

Node 0x14 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100d1b: Stereo Amp-In R/L

  Control: name="Dock Mic Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Dock Mic Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Internal Mic Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0

  Control: name="Internal Mic Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=2, ofs=0

  Device: name="CONEXANT Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x4a, nsteps=0x50, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x4a 0x4a] [0x4a 0x4a] [0x4a 0x4a]

  Converter: stream=4, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 4

     0x17 0x18 0x23* 0x24

Node 0x15 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100d1b: Stereo Amp-In R/L

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x4a, nsteps=0x50, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x4a 0x4a] [0x4a 0x4a] [0x4a 0x4a]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 4

     0x17* 0x18 0x23 0x24

Node 0x16 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100d1b: Stereo Amp-In R/L

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x4a, nsteps=0x50, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x4a 0x4a] [0x4a 0x4a] [0x4a 0x4a]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 4

     0x17* 0x18 0x23 0x24

Node 0x17 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Dock Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 4

     0x1a* 0x1b 0x1d 0x1e

Node 0x18 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 4

     0x1a* 0x1b 0x1d 0x1e

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Control: name="Headphone Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x042110ff: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Right

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x10 0x11*

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400481: Stereo

  Control: name="Dock Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00001324: IN Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 80

  Pin Default 0x21a190f0: [Jack] Mic at Sep Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Control: name="Mic Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00011334: IN OUT EAPD Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 80

  EAPD 0x0:

  Pin Default 0x04a190f0: [Jack] Mic at Ext Right

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=03, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x10* 0x11

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Control: name="Dock Headphone Jack", index=1, device=0

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x212140ff: [Jack] HP Out at Sep Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=02, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x10 0x11*

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00010034: IN OUT EAPD Detect

  EAPD 0x0:

  Pin Default 0x601700f0: [N/A] Speaker at Sep N/A

    Conn = Analog, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x10* 0x11

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400481: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000024: IN Detect

  Pin Default 0x40f001f0: [N/A] Other at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400501: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x901701f0: [Fixed] Speaker at Int N/A

    Conn = Analog, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x10* 0x11

Node 0x20 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x40f001f0: [N/A] Other at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x12

Node 0x21 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x22 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400781: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x40f001f0: [N/A] Other at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x21

Node 0x23 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40040b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Internal Mic Boost Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x2f, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x90a601f0: [Fixed] Mic at Int N/A

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x24 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20050b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x4a, nsteps=0x4a, stepsize=0x03, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3 D3cold

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x10 0x11

Node 0x25 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Codec: Intel IbexPeak HDMI

Address: 3

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x80862804

Subsystem Id: 0x17aa21b5

Revision Id: 0x100000

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled GenLevel

  Digital category: 0x2

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x6611: 8-Channels Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x7f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Power states:  D0 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x80]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x58560010: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x02* 0x03

Node 0x05 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Control: name="HDMI/DP,pcm=3 Jack", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Con Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Pro Mask", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Default", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="IEC958 Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

  Control: name="ELD", index=0, device=3

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x18560020: [Jack] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=01, enabled=1

  Power states:  D0 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x02* 0x03

Node 0x06 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40778d: 8-Channels Digital Amp-Out CP

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x80]

  Pincap 0x09000094: OUT Detect HBR HDMI DP

  Pin Default 0x58560030: [N/A] Digital Out at Int HDMI

    Conn = Digital, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x02* 0x03

Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  6 Aug  1 12:34 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  2 Aug  1 12:34 /dev/snd/controlC29

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  5 Aug  1 21:10 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  4 Aug  1 21:09 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  3 Aug  1 21:09 /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Aug  1 12:34 /dev/snd/timer

/dev/snd/by-path:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  80 Aug  1 12:34 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 180 Aug  1 12:34 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Aug  1 12:34 pci-0000:00:1b.0 -> ../controlC0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  13 Aug  1 12:34 platform-thinkpad_acpi -> ../controlC29

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!--------------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [Intel]

Card hw:0 'Intel'/'HDA Intel at 0xf2520000 irq 43'

  Mixer name   : 'Intel IbexPeak HDMI'

  Components   : 'HDA:14f15069,17aa2155,00100302 HDA:80862804,17aa21b5,00100000'

  Controls      : 25

  Simple ctrls  : 11

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 74

  Mono: Playback 73 [99%] [-1.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 74

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 74 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 74 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 74

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 74 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 74 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Auto-Mute Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Disabled' 'Enabled'

  Item0: 'Enabled'

Simple mixer control 'Digital',0

  Capabilities: cvolume penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 120

  Front Left: Capture 60 [50%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 60 [50%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Dock Mic',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 80

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-74.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-74.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Dock Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 4

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 80

  Front Left: Capture 74 [92%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 74 [92%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 4

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

!!-------Mixer controls for card 29 [ThinkPadEC]

Card hw:29 'ThinkPadEC'/'ThinkPad Console Audio Control at EC reg 0x30, fw 6QHT29WW-1.10'

  Mixer name   : 'ThinkPad EC 6QHT29WW-1.10'

  Components   : ''

  Controls      : 1

  Simple ctrls  : 1

Simple mixer control 'Console',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

!!Alsactl output

!!--------------

--startcollapse--

state.Intel {

   control.1 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Volume'

      value.0 74

      value.1 74

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 74'

         dbmin -7400

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.2 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Speaker Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.3 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Volume'

      value.0 74

      value.1 74

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 74'

         dbmin -7400

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.4 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.5 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Auto-Mute Mode'

      value Enabled

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type ENUMERATED

         count 1

         item.0 Disabled

         item.1 Enabled

      }

   }

   control.6 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Dock Mic Boost Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 4'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 4000

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.7 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Dock Mic Capture Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 80'

         dbmin -7400

         dbmax 600

         dbvalue.0 -7400

         dbvalue.1 -7400

      }

   }

   control.8 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Dock Mic Capture Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.9 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Internal Mic Boost Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 4'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 4800

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.10 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Internal Mic Capture Volume'

      value.0 74

      value.1 74

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 80'

         dbmin -7400

         dbmax 600

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.11 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Internal Mic Capture Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.12 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Volume'

      value 73

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 1

         range '0 - 74'

         dbmin -7400

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 -100

      }

   }

   control.13 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.14 {

      iface CARD

      name 'Headphone Jack'

      value false

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.15 {

      iface CARD

      name 'Dock Headphone Jack'

      index 1

      value false

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.16 {

      iface CARD

      name 'Dock Mic Jack'

      value false

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.17 {

      iface CARD

      name 'Mic Jack'

      value false

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.18 {

      iface CARD

      name 'HDMI/DP,pcm=3 Jack'

      value false

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.19 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff0000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.20 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access read

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.21 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '0400000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type IEC958

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.22 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value false

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.23 {

      iface PCM

      device 3

      name ELD

      value ''

      comment {

         access read

         type BYTES

         count 0

      }

   }

   control.24 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Digital Capture Volume'

      value.0 60

      value.1 60

      comment {

         access 'read write user'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 120'

         tlv '0000000100000008fffff44800000032'

         dbmin -3000

         dbmax 3000

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

   control.25 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'PCM Playback Volume'

      value.0 255

      value.1 255

      comment {

         access 'read write user'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 255'

         tlv '0000000100000008ffffec1400000014'

         dbmin -5100

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

}

state.ThinkPadEC {

   control.1 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Console Playback Switch'

      value true

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

ipv6

tp_smapi

thinkpad_ec

snd_hda_codec_hdmi

snd_hda_codec_conexant

i915

cfbfillrect

cfbimgblt

i2c_algo_bit

arc4

cfbcopyarea

coretemp

thinkpad_acpi

kvm_intel

kvm

snd_hda_intel

nvram

iwlwifi

joydev

snd_hda_codec

drm_kms_helper

acpi_cpufreq

mperf

microcode

intel_agp

snd_pcm

mac80211

snd_page_alloc

intel_gtt

snd_timer

ac

snd

cfg80211

i2c_i801

freq_table

firmware_class

soundcore

e1000e

drm

rfkill

battery

i2c_core

thermal

video

backlight

processor

button

thermal_sys

xts

gf128mul

aes_x86_64

aes_generic

cbc

sha256_generic

scsi_transport_iscsi

e1000

fuse

nfs

lockd

sunrpc

btrfs

libcrc32c

zlib_deflate

scsi_wait_scan

usbhid

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

ehci_hcd

usbcore

usb_common

scsi_transport_fc

scsi_tgt

sg

ahci

libahci

libata

!!ALSA/HDA dmesg

!!--------------

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

hda_codec: CX20585: BIOS auto-probing.

i915 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

--

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

```

```
$ lsmod |grep snd

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     18976  1 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    36236  1 

snd_hda_intel          18868  0 

snd_hda_codec          53360  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                51440  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          5272  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              13604  1 snd_pcm

snd                    34312  7 snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,thinkpad_acpi

soundcore                672  1 snd

```

```
$ sudo emerge mplayer -pv

[ebuild R ] media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1 USE="3dnowext X a52 alsa cddb cdparanoia

dga dts dv dvd dvdnav encode faad gif iconv ipv6 jack jpeg jpeg2k libass libcaca

live lzo mad md5sum mmx mng mp3 nas network openal opengl osdmenu png pulseaudio

pvr quicktime real rtc sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor

truetype twolame unicode v4l vorbis x264 xanim xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid

xvmc -3dnow -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bindist -bl -bluray -bs2b -cdio

-cpudetection -debug -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -enca -faac -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gsm

-joystick -ladspa -libmpeg2 -lirc -mmxext -nut -oss -pnm -radio -rar -rtmp

-samba -tga -vdpau (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge

-tdfx" 0 kB

```

Manually unmute alsamixer master and PCM channels, start mplayer but no sound. Revisit alsamixer, channels muted again:

```
$ mplayer test.mp3

MPlayer 1.1-4.5.3 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

MMX2 supported but disabled

Playing test.mp3.

libavformat version 53.32.100 (external)

Audio only file format detected.

Load subtitles in ./

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mpg123] MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 layers I, II, III

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 80.0 kbit/5.67% (ratio: 10000->176400)

Selected audio codec: [mpg123] afm: mpg123 (MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 layers I, II, III)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: no video

Starting playback...

A:   3.2 (03.2) of 2181.0 (36:21.0)  0.8%

Exiting... (Quit)

```

I have alsasound running as service. Do I need anything from pulseaudio running as a service?

```
$ sudo rc-update show

            alsasound | boot default

             bootmisc | boot

          consolefont | boot

                 dbus | boot

                devfs |                                        sysinit

        device-mapper | boot

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

                 fsck | boot

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

              keymaps | boot

            killprocs |                        shutdown

                local |      default nonetwork

           localmount | boot

                  lvm | boot

              modules | boot

             mount-ro |                        shutdown

                 mtab | boot

               net.lo | boot

             netmount |      default

                nginx |      default

                 ntpd |      default

       postgresql-9.2 |      default

               procfs | boot

                 root | boot

            savecache |                        shutdown

                 sshd |      default

                 swap | boot

            swapfiles | boot

               sysctl | boot

            syslog-ng |      default

         termencoding | boot

                 udev |                                        sysinit

              unbound |      default

              urandom | boot

           vixie-cron |      default

                 wicd |      default

```

----------

## rhill

I think I'm having the same problem.  After some time the sound just disappears as if it was muted.  alsamixer shows none of the channels are actually muted though.  This happened today when I was in the middle of watching a video on youtube.  If I force unload the snd_hda_* modules and reload snd_hda_intel the sound comes back.

I don't use pulseaudio, and because I switched to KDE, upgraded the kernel, and made some other significant changes to my system last weekend I'm not sure where to start looking.

----------

## roarinelk

try and boot with "snd_hda_intel.enable_msi=0" (disables MSI).

----------

## rhill

That doesn't help here.  Sorry, I missed the OP saying that the channels are actually getting set to muted, so I must have a different problem.

I did notice an "auto-mute mode' toggle in alsamixer FWIW.

----------

## Defragger

I think i am getting the same issue here, except that the parts in alsamixer are not muted. Its every time the same issue, rebooting or rmmod snd_hda_intel && modprobe snd_hda_intel fixes the sound for at least 10minutes.

Then the sound dissapears again until reboot or rmmod...

----------

## aCOSwt

Could some aggressive power saving option be the culprit ?

----------

## Defragger

I tried both, disabling the aggressive power saving part from kernel and activating it with timeout set to 0

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *dirtyepic wrote:*   

> "auto-mute mode' toggle in alsamixer

 

That's to automatically turn the main speakers off, when a headphone jack gets plugged in.

----------

## rhill

Well isn't that fancy.

Still the same problem here after switching back to Xfce.  I also regressed to 3.4.2 with no luck.  I'll put my alsa-info up here: http://dev.gentoo.org/~dirtyepic/misc/alsa-info.txt

The bad news is this is really starting to affect my YDKJ scores.

The good news is `alias grrnotagain='/etc/init.d/xdm stop && rmmod snd_hda_intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel && /etc/init.d/xdm start'`

----------

## Defragger

Did that line help more then ~10minutes? When i rmmod the module and load it again the sound came back for at least ~10minutes.

I enabled CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK and CONFIG_SND_DEBUG and there is no debug line between a working aplay and then a none working one.

Maybe a ACPI issue?

----------

## rhill

It depends.  If I'm playing audio through the browser or mplayer it can cut out after 5 minutes or 5 hours.  Sometimes it cuts out in the middle of a video and sometimes it's already gone when I start playing it.  Even stranger is I often leave clementine playing overnight and I almost always have sound when I get home from work (~18hrs later).

----------

## Defragger

I am just testing with speaker-test or aplay and there its every time the same, Headphone jack always work its just that internal speaker. I already tested another older kernel where i had snd_hda_intel built into the kernel (3.2.12)

with no difference...

----------

## asturm

Have you visited your dmesg logs? I've noticed an hda related kernel oops while testing kernel 3.4.9 once, but I didn't come as far es to try out sound. No sound issues on 3.5.3 though.

Looking at the stable-queue patches after 3.4.9 there is one related to such a crash but it was reverted again after 3.4.10... git.kernel.org

----------

## Defragger

Yeah i activated all debug stuff for this snd_hda_intel, i can see the playing of sound in the logs but then the sound disappears without any hint in the logs.

I tried hda_analyzer there i can see that my internal speaker of the notebook is on Node[0x1f] its set to out, as long as the sound works i am able to enable and disable it with the OUT part. After it disappears i cant to anything in this tool to enable this speaker again. (I can still activate the internal speaker of the Docking station on Node[0x1d] even if the sound disappears again. I really dont have any idea what happens here

----------

## Defragger

Hm i think my thinkpad acts weird, if i use a ubuntu live cd the same behaviour as on my installed gentoo

----------

## Defragger

I think i found the reason for my problem, as its described here:

http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg28769.html

I can temporarily enable the sound again with hda-verb but it then disappears again after 1-2 minutes.

----------

## Anarchy

 *Defragger wrote:*   

> I think i found the reason for my problem, as its described here:
> 
> http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg28769.html
> 
> I can temporarily enable the sound again with hda-verb but it then disappears again after 1-2 minutes.

 

I been emailing Takashi to see if we could get a possible resolution to the problem. He has contacted conexant and this is their reply:

"The information you provided from the customer's machine indicates that the Class-D internal speaker amplifier over-temperature protection mechanism has tripped.  This does not cause the node to go to D3, however it would cause the audio to stop playing from the internal speakers.

There are no power saving, or other, features *in the hardware* that would put a node into D3--changing the power state like that is something we leave to the software drivers.  I tried a few scenarios on the bench and was not able to duplication a situation where the part went into D3 on its own.

This all said, there really is not anything else we can suggest checking for over-temp fault, the laptop owner should probably work the issue directly with Lenovo."

Just goes to show conexant will push everything off to the vendors just to prevent admitting they have a problem. Hope this helps open everyones eyes to just how bad the support from conexant is.

----------

## jeffk

 *Anarchy wrote:*   

> I tried a few scenarios on the bench and was not able to duplication a situation where the part went into D3 on its own.

 

On my system any use of mplayer trips the sound off without delay. Perhaps that might be useful to repeatably observe hardware state transition.

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## Anarchy

Well I just called and raised enough hell with lenovo they are sending a tech out to replace both boards and spearkers in my t410. I will let you all know if it fixes the problems just as soon as they are complete, it will be a few days before they arrive so will post back soon as I have an answer.

update : They have replaced the board in laptop and sound is working perfectly again. This is a design flaw in the conexant chip that prevents it from cooling properly.

----------

## Daniel123

 *Anarchy wrote:*   

> Well I just called and raised enough hell with lenovo they are sending a tech out to replace both boards and spearkers in my t410. I will let you all know if it fixes the problems just as soon as they are complete, it will be a few days before they arrive so will post back soon as I have an answer.
> 
> update : They have replaced the board in laptop and sound is working perfectly again. This is a design flaw in the conexant chip that prevents it from cooling properly.

 

Hi, I was researching the problem again and saw that you found my post on the alsa-user list. Sorry for resurrecting this thread, but since some time has passed, is everything still looking good with your new board and speakers? If so, I'll contact Lenovo as well. Thanks a lot!

----------

